# Fluval Spec V Dimensions



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all. I purchased a Spec V and am waiting for delivery. I read most descriptions as stating that this tank is 17" long. However, after looking at the box at my LFS, I noticed that the dimensions show 17" not including the filter area. My question to anyone that owns this aquarium is the overall 17" or larger? The stand that I planned on using is just slightly longer than 18" so I'm thinking I may need to rethink this stand. Thanks for the help.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just measured the length of the base of the tank and it came out to 20.5". Unfortunately you might need to rethink your stand.


----------



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Not what I was hoping to hear but thanks for the info. Much appreciated!


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

No problem at all. If you have any other questions about tank let me know!


----------



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Difrent7. This will be my 4th tank and looking to grow it low tech with some simple crypts and pogostomen helferi. Wasn't crazy about the stand I was going to use anyway, so this gives me an excuse to get something nicer.


----------

